# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  فائدةٌ تقشعرُّ لهآ الأبدان !!؟

## عبدالإله الجزائري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

**فائدةٌ تقشعرُّ لهآ الأبدان
منقول للأهمية
**
كتب أحدُ طلبة العِلم الفضَلاء في فائدة عجيبة فتح بها اللهُ تعالى عليه ؛ وفيها يقول :

" هل تعلم أن اللهَ ابتلى الصحابةَ - رضي الله عنهم - وهم في حال الإحرام - والمُحرم بالحج أو العمرة يحرُم عليه الصيد - إبتلاهم الله بأن الصيدَ اقترب منهم حتى إن أحدهم يستطيع أن يصيده بيده دون استخدام آلةٍ للصيد ! .

إقرأ قولَه تعالى : ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لَيَبْلُوَنَّكُ  مُ اللَّهُ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الصَّيْدِ تَنَالُهُ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَرِمَاحُكُمْ لِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَن يَخَافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ﴾ -سورة المائدة:آية 94-.
وفي هذا الزمن يتكرر ابتلاءٌ عظيمٌ جِدًّا ، ولكن بشكل مختلف ! .
كـــيـــف ؟! .
قبل عشرة أعوام تقريباً كان الحصولُ على الصُّوَر الخليعة والأفلام الإباحية صعبا نوعاً مـا ، أمَّا الآن فبلمسةٍ خفيفةٍ على شاشة الجوال أو بضغطة زر على الحاسب الآلي تشاهد هذا حتى من دون برامج فك الحجب - أعاذنا الله وإياك -

تـَـــــذَكَّــ  ــــر :

﴿ لِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَن يَخَافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ﴾ 


وفي خلوتك لا يغرنك صمتُ أعضائـك ، فـإن لهـا يـومـاً تتكلـم فـيـه ! : 
﴿الْيَوْمَ نَخْتِمُ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتُكَلِّمُنَا أَيْدِيهِمْ وَتَشْهَدُ أَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ ﴾ -سورة يس:آية 65-**
>>> جزى اللَّهُ تعالى خيراً مَن أعانَ على نشر هذا الموضوع ؛ وقد قال النبيُِّ -صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم- : "مَن دَلَّ عَلَى خَيرٍ فلَهُ مِثلُ أجرِ فَاعِلِهِ " -الألباني رحمه الله السلسلة الصحيحة-

*******
والله الموفق
نحبكم في الله
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
والحمد لله*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

جزاك الله خيرا ... اللهم احفظنا بحفظك .
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....824#post743824

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

موعظة قيِّمة.. بارك الله فيك..
قال ابن القيِّم -رحمه الله- في منافع غض البصر:
"الخامسة: أنَّه يكسب القلب نورا ، كما أن إطلاقه يكسبه ظلمة ،  ولهذا ذكر سبحانه آية النور عقيب الأمر بغض البصر ، فقال : ( قُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ  يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ) النور/30 ثم قال إثر ذلك : (اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ مَثَلُ  نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ ) النور/35 أي مثل  نوره في قلب عبده المؤمن الذي امتثل أوامره واجتنب نواهيه ، وإذا استنار القلب  أقبلت وفود الخيرات إليه من كل جانب ، كما أنه إذا أظلم أقبلت سحائب البلاء والشر  عليه من كل مكان ، فما شئت من بدعة وضلالة واتباع هوى واجتناب هدى وإعراض عن أسباب  السعادة واشتغال بأسباب الشقاوة ، فإن ذلك إنما يكشفه له النور الذي في القلب ،  فإذا فقد ذلك النور بقي صاحبه كالأعمى الذي يجوس في حنادس الظلام". (الجواب الكافي 125)

----------


## حر على كف صقار

_بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا



_

----------

